# So where is everyone?



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Its possibly the last game of the season, the game starts in like an hour, and its super quiet in here? Is no one psyched?! I for one and jacked, bout to explode here.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

im here dude!!!!1


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Me too. I can't wait 40 minutes


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

How can we not be psyched?

I am so pumped that I don't want to sit in front of a computer typing!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Alright. I'll see you guys in around 3 hours.

I am heading to Hooters to check out some round ones.





(round ones = basketballs... in case some of you misunderstood.)

:cheers:


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Any predictions? I think Mavs will win a hard fought game. 

97-91 Dirk- 30 some pts
Wade- 33, 31-35 from line


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Alright. I'll see you guys in around 3 hours.
> 
> I am heading to Hooters to check out some round ones.
> 
> ...


lmao

enjoy

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm here, not gonna post during the game though


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Im extremly nervous...I may not be here mentally, but physically thats what matters right? I wont post during the game either


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> Alright. I'll see you guys in around 3 hours.
> 
> I am heading to Hooters to check out some round ones.
> 
> ...



lol whatever dude.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

You guys can come over to the Nets forum and talk about the game. We're most likely going to make a thread about it anyway, why not join us?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I might during half time or quarter breaks, but otherwise I will be way to into the game.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

I hope we all avoid the game thread in the playoff forum.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

VeN said:


> I for one and jacked, bout to explode here.


no one else wants to take it?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

VeN said:


> I hope we all avoid the game thread in the playoff forum.


Word we should have our in game thread here.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm here. Gave my tix to my Dad and Bro, hoping for a Game 7. Got tix for that one too.


----------

